# Protección del puerto paralelo



## MaMu (Abr 26, 2005)

Que me conviene, aislar la salida del puerto paralelo con optoacopladores o bien utilizar un driver y limitar la corriente con diodos? La interface de potencia tendrá un salida de 12V a 0.5A (control de reles).


----------



## Nacho (Abr 26, 2005)

Definitivamente la mejor protección del puerto paralelo es una barrera óptica, y teniendo en cuenta que los optoacopladores no son caros, es lo mas recomendable.


----------



## Areku (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola

Como hablan de protección a puertos paralelo, necesito saber si alguien tiene el circuito esquemático de protección para este puerto.  

Les agradezco enormemente la colaboración con este asunto.

Gracias


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 20, 2006)

yo lo e hecho para ampliar el pto lpt a 32 salidas en vez de 8 y luego lleva 1 etapa posterior de optoacopladores y triacs para el control a 220v te dejo los pcbs y ya me cuaentas pues el esquematico no lo tengo a mano, pero se puede buscar...

un saludo y espero os sirva


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 20, 2006)

os dejo elpcb


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 20, 2006)

y aki la vista de como seria en realidad


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 20, 2006)

y para los que tengan el pcb wizard os dejo los diseños reales de las placas donde los podeis modificar, ATENCION solo para los que tengan el programa pcbwizard si no no vale
por cierto es un programa sencillo y dentro de lo que cabe completito


----------



## jololo (May 31, 2009)

oye eso que presentaron funciona?
digo porsiacaso porfa esque estoy probando


----------



## Guille DJ (Jun 1, 2009)

si que funciona,aunque yo solo conseguiuno de los 4 integrados que hacen falta, los demas no me funcionaron bien pq cambiaba el patillaje, asi que se qedo en 8 salidas.

saludos


----------

